# Clinic cutting me off



## johnnybravo2550 (Aug 31, 2022)

Been on TRT for 3 years. Already had my dose lowered from 200mg a week to 160mg.

I think my  clinic is cutting me off (price increase and they say my levels are to high)

80mg X2 week. With HCG.

The trt clinic wants me to only  take 40mgX2  injection next week and then stop.

But continuing to take HCG for 4-5 weeks and the get labs again.

My question is will my levels drop a considerable amount in that time frame?

Total testosterone is 1004 from last weeks labs.

🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤷🏼‍♂️🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

Of course your levels will drop if you stop taking testosterone. 

1000 ng/dl isn't that high. Not sure what they're doing.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Of course your levels will drop if you stop taking testosterone.
> 
> 1000 ng/dl isn't that high. Not sure what they're doing.


In my opinion it's not that high. My doctor is happy when mine is between 450 and 550, anything over that he wants to adjust down.


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2022)

Clinics provide a service and one of those is running the Test dose higher than a Dr. would allow. A bit surprised they'd cut you off at 1000 ng/dL


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 31, 2022)

Have they told you what number they would like to see?  Clinics are ubiquitous at this point.  You should be able to easily find another if needed.


----------



## johnnybravo2550 (Aug 31, 2022)

snake said:


> Clinics provide a service and one of those is running the Test dose higher than a Dr. would allow. A bit surprised they'd cut you off at 1000 ng/d



I was paying $110 a month. Now they upped the price to $400 every 10 weeks. Paid in full. 

They didn’t give me a number. I feel great. I’d like to stay with them. Currently seeking other clinics.   I have a few weeks of meds left. Don’t want to stop cold turkey.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm not sure what they think they're going to find getting new labs.  It's not like you likely have any natural production going at the moment to be pushing it higher.  I think they're pushing too big a change in too short a period of time that will leave you with real negative effects.  I could see titrating further and getting another round of labs, but they're pushing too much change, too quickly.   Sounds like they've had a change in ownership or something.


----------



## johnnybravo2550 (Aug 31, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'm not sure what they think they're going to find getting new labs.  It's not like you likely have any natural production going at the moment to be pushing it higher.  I think they're pushing too big a change in too short a period of time that will leave you with real negative effects.  I could see titrating further and getting another round of labs, but they're pushing too much change, too quickly.   Sounds like they've had a change in ownership or something.


That’s what it feels like. I told them I only have 4 weeks of meds left. Plus 1-2 weeks for Dr. visit, labs, then shipped to my house.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 31, 2022)

snake said:


> Clinics provide a service and one of those is running the Test dose higher than a Dr. would allow. A bit surprised they'd cut you off at 1000 ng/dL


Really.  I've pegged >1500 a couple of times in the last three years and my doctor didn't even bat an eye at it...


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Really.  I've pegged >1500 a couple of times in the last three years and my doctor didn't even bat an eye at it...


You're lucky then. most Dr would have cut you in half. Hell even TRT has been almost the last resort to Low T. The good ol' days are over.


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 31, 2022)

Mine was 1280 @180 mg.
I am now on 200mg a week .

That will put me around 1500 ish I’m guessing,Labs in a couple weeks. 

An my doc is jacked…… clinic or doctors office?


----------



## johnnybravo2550 (Aug 31, 2022)

GreatGunz said:


> Mine was 1280 @180 mg.
> I am now on 200mg a week .
> 
> That will put me around 1500 ish I’m guessing,Labs in a couple weeks.
> ...


The clinic I go to is starting to back peddle. No longer offering certain compounds recently. Don’t know if they can’t handle the demand.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

johnnybravo2550 said:


> The clinic I go to is starting to back peddle. No longer offering certain compounds recently. Don’t know if they can’t handle the demand.


Sounds like Johnny Law might've been snooping around, and they got scared.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Sounds like Johnny Law might've been snooping around, and they got scared.


The first local clinic that I went to was started by a doctor who was on a DEA watchlist for overprescribing opioids.  Before he screwed me up royally by crashing my estradiol, I used to joke with him that he was playing with fire.  Now, I wouldn't piss on him if he literally was on fire!  Well, if I could miraculously piss out gasoline, I'd make an exception.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 1, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Really.  I've pegged >1500 a couple of times in the last three years and my doctor didn't even bat an eye at it...



Same.



johnnybravo2550 said:


> The clinic I go to is starting to back peddle. No longer offering certain compounds recently. Don’t know if they can’t handle the demand.


So, do tell, which clinic?


----------



## Leg_Locker (Sep 1, 2022)

Fuck paying $400 for test after 3 years of being monitored by a clinic you should have a good idea what what dose puts you at what level either find a new clinic or go underground and pay significantly less


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Sep 2, 2022)

200mg a week is a lot. I've done that before but not with my doctor's knowledge. I really like the way I look and feel at 200mg a week. At the time I got an endocrinologist to prescribe me 150mg and that worked well for me. I was able to add another 50mg due to some stockpiling I accumulated over some time. When it came to lab work with my doctor, at the time, I'd miss a dose or two for two weeks before my lab draw so that my levels didn't show really high numbers. 

I'm sure you are aware of ways to test at a lower level when it comes time for your lab work so you can keep your current dose.


----------



## normalkev (Sep 6, 2022)

Try defy medical.  They are fantastic.  I've been with them for 3 years, wife just recently started with them also.  I'm on 200 per week which puts my total over 1500 and free test at 40.  They are more focused on symptom management and relief than numbers.  They also manage my thyroid function and really helped me fix those issues.  You do have to pay 140 per bottle of testosterone and cash for doctors visits.  I use my insurance for all my labs so it's much cheaper.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 6, 2022)

Did you mean free test at 400?  That seems a bit low for your total.  My last SHBG lab was 3, though, so maybe I'm not a good judge.


----------



## normalkev (Sep 7, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Did you mean free test at 400?  That seems a bit low for your total.  My last SHBG lab was 3, though, so maybe I'm not a good judge.


It's 40 pg/mL.  Reference range is 6 pg MG to 20 pg/mL so I'm 20 points above for my age which is 42.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 7, 2022)

normalkev said:


> It's 40 pg/mL.  Reference range is 6 pg MG to 20 pg/mL so I'm 20 points above for my age which is 42.



Ah ok.  I've just never seen those units mixed.  It's usually the other units paired with total test for me.  Those are great numbers, though.  Defy has been around a long time, and I've seen them recommended many times.


----------



## normalkev (Sep 7, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Ah ok.  I've just never seen those units mixed.  It's usually the other units paired with total test for me.  Those are great numbers, though.  Defy has been around a long time, and I've seen them recommended many times.


Highly recommend them.  They also do my brothers HRT and moms thyroid.  Covers my whole family.  Lol


----------

